# How to convert pagemaker file to pdf ?



## birbal (Jul 16, 2006)

Hello Guys,
I got one pagemaker file (.p65) I would like to convert it to PDF format.
Any one can help me ?
Any one has got Pagemaker 7.5 I guess this feature is there in 7.5.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 16, 2006)

Try PDF995, here.

It has support for a number of files for conversion. It includes a printer driver, using which, you can make PDF files simply by printing the document and selecting the driver.

Best of Luck!


----------



## birbal (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks buddy for your reply.
just convert to PDF from Pagemaker's inbuilt utility.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 18, 2006)

Use business pdf writer..Its the best and i use it very often


----------



## prtyagi (Oct 14, 2007)

I struggled with this issue for a long time (to convert PM files to pdf). Finally figured the (free and) best way is to open the PM file, print to "microsoft office document writer". It will open the doc in another format. Then print this new doc to the PDF995 printer (download from www.pdf995.com).


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 16, 2007)

use novaPDF its cool pdf printer driver . . .


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Oct 16, 2007)

The best freeware according to CNET and also my testing is PrimoPDF


----------



## redhat (May 2, 2009)

*BUMP*
Sorry folks for bumping a year old thread, but need help:
I dont have Pagemaker on my machine, but I have loads of .pmd files which I wish to convert to PDF format. I do not want to install Pagemaker either, so is there any free way to convert to PDF format?
I have Adobe Acobat 9 Pro, legal copy...


----------



## redhat (May 2, 2009)

*BUMP*
Sorry folks for bumping a year old thread, but need help:
I dont have Pagemaker on my machine, but I have loads of .pmd files which I wish to convert to PDF format. I do not want to install Pagemaker either, so is there any free way to convert to PDF format?
I have Adobe Acobat 9 Pro, legal copy...


----------



## newyorkhcm (Sep 6, 2009)

*re: pdf creator*

Just get this program : PDF Creating v2.0

*pdfcreating.com/images/pdf_03_03.jpg
PDF Creator: create PDF documents easily 

Download:
*www.mediafire.com/download.php?dtnyt5zgez1


----------



## lahratla (Sep 10, 2009)

Use Paperless Printer. It can print(convert) any document to PDF, JPG, BMP, HTML, Doc, Excel etc.,


----------

